

Ask HN: Would you use and/or pay for a web API to create PowerPoint slides? - waterside81

If you had access to a REST API to create PowerPoint slides would you use it? If yes, would you pay for it? If yes, how much? Would you prefer a per month fee that allows X presentation or would you prefer a charge per presentation?<p>Any feedback is much appreciated.
======
jconley
Based on this description, no, it isn't something I'd use. Why wouldn't I just
load up PowerPoint (or Google Docs) and drag on some text fields? What market
and use cases are you thinking of?

~~~
waterside81
But you're still doing things manually. I guess what I'm angling for is the
case where you might what to generate lots of reports automagically. So every
30th day of the month you need to automate the creation of 30 presentations
and email them to managers.

------
ronaktal
How would this work? So it generates content from my data?

~~~
waterside81
Yes precisely.

